# Wie man den Teufel ...



## veritàNONesiste

Hi out there ...

Does anyone know the English equivalent for the German saying 

"Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt" 

- my dictionaries do not offer solutions apart from a direct translation which (in my opinion) does not convey the same meaning (Speak of the devil and he will appear) - because I think the

"*Wie* man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, *so* kommt er g'rennt" 

require an appropriate 'translation' ... the way, how ... (and not only the meaning of 'as soon as you call him ...' shall be emphasised)

your tips and help are heartily welcome!
Thanks


----------



## Jana337

Du glaubst also, dass in "wie..., so..." auch der Ausmaß des Auftretens mitschwingt?  Meiner Meinung nach ist die Bedeutung zeitlich und die englische Übersetzung trifft es somit ganz gut.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Well, if it was ONLY the time factor which counts wouldn't it be something like

*Wenn* man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, *(dann)* kommt er g'rennt

??


----------



## Ralf

Über den Teufel hatten wir in dieser Form hier schon mal gesprochen. Allerdings ergaben sich keine anderen englischen Übersetzungen - s. hier (insbesondere die Beiträge Nr. 8 und 12): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=181637

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt"


Zunächst einmal muß ich gestehen, daß ich dieses Sprichwort noch nie gehört habe. Wahrscheinlich ist es typisch Österreichisch. Die Wendung "wie man X beim Namen nennt" klingt dialektisch. Ich wüde gerne anregen, daß man uns erklärt, ob es im Österreichischen viele solcher Konstrukte gibt und welche Bedeutung das "wie" dabei einnimmt.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen (eine reine Vermutung!), daß der Spruch ganz anders zu verstehen ist: _In welcher Form ich mir selbst den Teufel vorstelle, so wird er auch sein für mich. Wenn ich Reichtum/Sex für Teufelswerk, so wird das Böse sich in dieser Form zeigen. 

_Leider fällt mir kein englisches Äquivalent ein. Es müßte in die folgende Richtung gehen: _Whatever you believe the devil to be like, so he will be for you. / The devil will haunt you as you imagine him._

Wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung!

Noch eine Anmerkung: "den Teufel beim Namen nennen" hat im Hochdeutschen die Bedeutung die wahren Gründe nennen, Tacheles reden, deutlich werden. Die Redewendung hat offensichtlich mit dem Titel nichts zu tun.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne das Sprichwort und habe es auch schon von Leuten aus anderen Gegenden gehört.

Das Problem bei der Übersetzung besteht darin, dass das deutsche Original einige spezielle stilistische Besonderheiten hat.

1. Es ist umgangssprachlich und hat alte, heute obsolete Formen, bzw. nur regionale ("wie" im Sinne von "wenn" und "gerennt")
2. Es ist rhythmisch gebunden und verwendet einen Reim.

Beide Faktoren sind in der direkten englischen Übertragung nicht mehr vorhanden.

Das dritte Problem ist historisch: Es ist ein Sprichwort, das im Verschwinden begriffen ist. Bis zu Kajjo ist es beispielsweise erst hier in der Diskussion durchgedrungen.

*Angewendet wird es, wenn man über jemanden spricht - und er gleich danach plötzlich auftaucht.*

In dieser Form kann man es häufig hören.

Des Teufels Namen nennen heißt ihn rufen. 

Es geht im Sprichwort nicht darum, den Teufel beim Namen zu nennen, wie Kajjo vermutet.

Das ist die nächste Schwierigkeit beim Übersetzen. Gibt es ähnliche kulturelle Erscheinungen im englischen Sprachraum?


----------



## Kajjo

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung, Hutschi! Die hochdeutsche Entsprechung wäre demnach also "Kaum spricht man vom Teufel..." oder "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...". Richtig?

Das Sprichwort ist vom Sprachstil her ganz eindeutig süddeutsch oder österreichisch. Es ist im west- und norddeutschen Raum unbekannt.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung, Hutschi! Die hochdeutsche Entsprechung wäre demnach also "Kaum spricht man vom Teufel..." oder "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...". Richtig?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Genau. 

Nachdem die Form geklärt ist, wäre eine Übersetzung dran. 

Wenn man die Quelle kennen würde, könnte man vielleicht eine englische Übersetzung finden.

Wir sollten nach Quellen suchen.

"Speak of the devil and he will appear." wäre recht genau, wenn man von der lyrischen Form absieht.

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Hutschi

http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/13/messages/205.html



> SPEAK OF THE DEVIL - "is a very common expression heard when a person who has been under discussion suddenly puts in an appearance. It's an American variation of a British proverb dating back at least to the seventeenth century." R.C. Trench, dean of Westminster, midway through the nineteenth century said, ".*Talk of the devil and he is bound to appear* contains a very needful warning against curiosity about evil." "Morris Dictionary of Word and Phrase Origins" by William and Mary Morris (HarperCollins, New York, 1977, 1988).


 
Dieselbe Anwendung und ein ähnlicher Stil, wenn auch ohne Reim.

Weitere Angaben dort sind:



> Masakim posted: *Talk of the devil, and he is bound to appear*. The person who has been talked about secretly is likely to show up unexpectedly. The earliest appearances of the proverb in print were in _Adagia_ (1500) by Erasmus (1466-1536) and in Endimio__ (1591) by John Lyly (about 1554-1606). In 1666, it appeared in G. Torriano's collection of Italian proverbs and in 1721 in James Kelly's collection of Scottish proverbs. ... _Speak of the devil!_ is a shortened variant used when someone being discussed shows up unexpectedly. ...


 
Ich denke, damit wäre eine recht gute Übersetzung gefunden, die stilistisch und zeitlich passt und auch angewendet wird.

"Speak of the devil!" entspricht der norddeutsch/standardsprachlichen Variante: "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht" - auch in der Anwendung.


----------



## Kajjo

Die englische Entsprechung lautet "Speak of the devil!"

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

"Wenn man vom Teufel spricht, ist er nicht weit."
So kenne ich das Sprichwort, wobei meist nur der erste Teil ausgesprochen wird.
Dafür habe ich auch eine Übersetzung gefunden:
Talk of the devil, and he is bound to appear.
Speak of the devil and the devil shows up.
http://www.dict.cc/deutsch-englisch/Wenn+man+vom+Teufel+spricht+dann+ist+er+nicht+weit.html


----------



## veritàNONesiste

So bezieht sich dieses Sprichwort nur auf das plötzliche Erscheinen von Personen und nicht auf das unerwartete Eintreten einer Situation? Ist bei Situationen "den Teufel an die Wand malen" zutreffender?

Danke jedenfalls für eure zahlreichen Anregungen und Erklärungen ... ich habe das Sprichwort offensichtlich 'fehlinterpretiert', weil ich dachte dass auch das 'wie' ich etwas nenne eine Auswirkung darauf hat, in welcher Form es erscheint  bzw. empfunden wird ... (Heraufbeschwörung oder so)


----------



## Aurin

Genau, wenn man den Teufel an die Wand malt, impliziert das, dass man eine (unangenehme) Situation heraufbeschwört.


----------



## Aurin

Dafür erscheint auf Englisch: Don´t meet trouble halfway.


----------



## Hutschi

"Wie" ist vielleicht eine verkürzte Form von "sowie".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich würde gerne anregen, daß man uns erklärt, ob es im Österreichischen viele solcher Konstrukte gibt und welche Bedeutung das "wie" dabei einnimmt. Kajjo


 
Es gibt weitere solche Konstrukte in Dialekten und in regionaler Umgangssprache - das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Österreich - in denen "wie" für "als" steht. Hochdeutsch sind sie falsch. 

Beispiel: 
"Wie ich in den Wald hineinging, sah ich plötzlich ein Reh."
(wie ich in Wald neigange bin ...)

Vergleich:
Bei: "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus." wird "wie" hochsprachlich verwendet.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Kajjo said:


> Ich wüde gerne anregen, daß man uns erklärt, ob es im Österreichischen viele solcher Konstrukte gibt und welche Bedeutung das "wie" dabei einnimmt.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Tja, darüber habe ich heute den ganzen Tag nachgedacht und habe keine 'österreichische' Erklärung bzw. typisch österreichische Beispiele gefunden

eine ähnliche wie ... so Relation könnte auch bei dem Ausspruch

_Wie du mir, so ich dir_

bestehen. [Und das ist nicht rein 'österreichisch' wenn ich mich nicht irre.] Aber, sollte meine Annahme mit der gegebenen Relation stimmen, dann bezieht sich das _wie_ doch auf die Art und Weise - und hat nichts mit Bedingung (wenn ... dann...) zu tun ...

Andererseits gilt die Wenn-Dann Bedingung auch hier ... wenn du mir Gutes tust, dann werde auch ich dir Gutes tun

Wie du in den Wald rufst, so hallt es zurück.
(auch hier ist die Art und Weise gemeint - und erklärt gleichzeitig, dass wenn du in den Wald rufst, es zurück schallt - und zwar genau so wie du es getan hast ...)

um auf die teuflische Angelegenheit zurückzukommen:
Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt.
Auch hier gilt das wie...so (bezieht sich auf die Art und Weise) und geht von der Bedingung aus ... wenn ... dann ...

jetzt bin ich wirklich verwirrt ...


----------



## David

We say these days "What goes around comes around." I think the German--from what others have written above--means "If you call on the Devil for help, you may find that he makes you his victim." We also say "Be careful about what you ask for; you may get it."


----------



## gaer

veritàNONesiste said:


> Hi out there ...
> 
> Does anyone know the English equivalent for the German saying
> 
> "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt"
> 
> translation which (in my opinion) does not convey the same meaning (Speak of the devil and he will appear) - because I think the
> 
> "*Wie* man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, *so* kommt er g'rennt"
> 
> require an appropriate 'translation' ... the way, how ... (and not only the meaning of 'as soon as you call him ...' shall be emphasised)


As others have told you, there is no English equivalent. 

Let me give you the IMAGE I see, in English;

When someone calls the devil by [his] name, then he comes running/racing [towards him].

In other words, my image is of the devil running or _*racing with preternatural speed*_ towards the person who has _*called him by name*_.

I'm not giving you a translation, because none works, but I think you might understand the picture I have described. Intperet "wie" and "so" logically, as cause and effect, and don't worry about why they mean what they mean.

At least this works best for me. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Im Grimmschen Wörterbuch findet man eine große Menge Information zu "wie", auch zum temporalen Gebrauch, der zu "wenn" führt:

http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Projects/WBB/woerterbuecher/dwb/wbgui?lemid=GW19259

"Wie" hat sehr viele Bedeutungen. Dazu gehört im Bereich regionaler Dialekte und in Hochdeutsch auch die temporale Bedeutung. 

Alle hier bisher genannten Bedeutungen und weitere sind aufgeführt.

Der Satz "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt" ist ganz eindeutig heute nicht mehr hochdeutsch (falls er es je war). 
Das muss man berücksichtigen.

Wenn da stehen würde: "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er gerannt.", dann würde ich eher an den vergleichenden Sinn von "wie" denken. 

Die andere Form aber verschwindet im Dunkel, da sie dialektgefärbt ist. 

Sehr oft wird natürlich eine alte Wendung umgedeutet, wenn sich die Bedeutungen ändern. 

In diesem Sinne wäre "wie" als vergleichendes "wie" in Hochdeutsch durchaus möglich.

Für die Übersetzung könnte man diese Entwicklung nutzen. 

Wie übersetzen wir hier:
1. Wie wird der Satz heute verstanden? Wie es sich aus der Diskussion ergibt, gibt es heute tatsächlich zwei Lesarten. 
2. Was ist die ursprüngliche Bedeutung? 

Wichtig ist aber auch: Was wollte der Autor sagen? 
Wenn man ihn fragen kann, lässt es sich erschließen. Das wird hier nicht möglich sein, denn der Spruch ist alt.


----------



## Hutschi

Verwandte Sprichwörter:



> Doch darf man während des Jahres im Hause das Wort »Fuchs« nicht mehr aussprechen, und muß dafür »Hennabou« oder »Raudröckl« gebrauchen; *denn wie man den Fuchs nennt, kommt er gerennt.*


_[Schönwerth: Aus der Oberpfalz. Deutsche Märchen und Sagen, S. 42740_
_(vgl. Schönwerth-Sagen Bd. 1, S. 351)_

Das deutet auf die vergleichende Bedeutung hin. Wenn man den Teufel Hennabou nennt, kommt Hennabou - und stellt keine Gefahr mehr dar.




> Den _genannten_ gefürchteten Feind sieht er herankommen; er hütet sich denselben zu nennen. »Wenn man den Wolf nennt, kommt er gerennt.« Man will »den Teufel nicht nennen«, den »Teufel nicht an die Wand malen«.


_[Mach: Erkenntnis und Irrtum. Philosophie von Platon bis Nietzsche, S. 51255_
_(vgl. Mach-Erkenntnis, S. 91)_
_http://www.digitale-bibliothek.de/band2.htm ]_ 




> *103. Wenn man den Schelmen nennt, so kommt er gerennt. – Chaos, 488.
> [Sprichwörterlexikon: Schelm. Deutsches Sprichwörter-Lexikon, S. 40534
> (vgl. Wander-DSL Bd. 4, S. 133)
> *


_http://www.digitale-bibliothek.de/band62.htm ]_ 

Man sieht den Hintergrund des Sprichworts. Interessant ist, dass die Form bei 6 Fundstellen einmal "wie" und fünfmal "wenn" gebraucht, sonst aber gleichartig ist. (Ich habe hier nur drei angegeben.)


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Der Satz "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt" ist ganz eindeutig heute nicht mehr hochdeutsch (falls er es je war).
> Das muss man berücksichtigen.


Hutschi, I understand that this is not standard German, but I don't understand why it is the least bit confusing.

The meaning was and is crystal clear to me, and I know NOTHING about dialects.

Or perhaps I'm wrong. I read "wie…so" as "when, then". Cause and effect. Wenn, dann/so.

"Wenn man den Wolf/Teufel nennt, so kommt er gerennt."

The only difference in structure there is "wenn" instead of "wie" and the addition of "so".

Surely that makes no difference in meaning, right? 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> Hutschi, I understand that this is not standard German, but I don't understand why it is the least bit confusing.
> 
> The meaning was and is crystal clear to me, and I know NOTHING about dialects.
> 
> Or perhaps I'm wrong. I read "wie…so" as "when, then". Cause and effect. Wenn, dann/so.
> 
> "Wenn man den Wolf/Teufel nennt, so kommt er gerennt."
> 
> The only difference in structure there is "wenn" instead of "wie" and the addition of "so".
> 
> Surely that makes no difference in meaning, right?
> 
> Gaer


 
Das stimmt, Gaer. 
Ich hatte aber ein paar Zeifel und suchte nach Beispielen. Ich fand welche in alten Dokumenten. 

Wichtig ist, dass man (in dem ersten Beispiel) meinte, wenn man den Namen ändert, dann kommt auch jemand anders. 

Deshalb änderte man Namen und sprach sie nicht aus. 

Die Form ist: Wie nennst du den Teufel? Ich nenne ihn "Hutschi". -> Hutschi kommt. (Diese Form ist nicht mehr bewusst.)

Die andere Bedeutung: Wann kommt der Teufel? - > "Er kommt, wenn du ihn nennst." ist fast gleich im Resultat. Nur die Herleitung ist verschieden.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Wichtig ist, dass man (in dem ersten Beispiel) meinte, wenn man den Namen ändert, dann kommt auch jemand anders.


I assume we are still talking about:

"Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt, so kommt er g'rennt."

I don't see this as changing the name, Hutschi. It's something else. It refers, I think, to the fact that in older times people avoiding using the name of something (or someone) they feared. So to call something "by name" was a very dangerous thing.

I may be wrong, seriously wrong, but to me it seems that "wie" mearly means "as/when" one calls the Devil by [his] name, then…

Again, I may be totally wrong, but context makes me thing that "wie" is simply used in place of "wenn" in dialect, region, etc.


> Deshalb änderte man Namen und sprach sie nicht aus.


That's what I'm talking about. People avoided using names because they were "things of power". But I don't think this has anything to do with "wie" vs. "wenn".


> Die Form ist: Wie nennst du den Teufel? Ich nenne ihn "Hutschi". -> Hutschi kommt. (Diese Form ist nicht mehr bewusst.)


I don't think this is the same.


> Die andere Bedeutung: Wann kommt der Teufel? - > "Er kommt, wenn du ihn nennst." ist fast gleich im Resultat. Nur die Herleitung ist verschieden.


I'm sorry, but you are totally confusing me here.

What is the difference in the use of "wie" in these?

"Wie man den Teufel nennt, so kommt er g'rennt"
"Wie man den Teufel nennt, kommt er auch schon g'rennt"
"Wie man den Teufel nennt, kommt er gleich gerennt"

I see no difference between "wie" and "wenn" here except that "wie" is non-standard.

What am I missing?  

Gaer


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt, Gaer.
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass man (in dem ersten Beispiel) meinte, wenn man den Namen ändert, dann kommt auch jemand anders.
> 
> Deshalb änderte man Namen und sprach sie nicht aus.
> 
> Die Form ist: Wie nennst du den Teufel? Ich nenne ihn "Hutschi". -> Hutschi kommt. (Diese Form ist nicht mehr bewusst.)
> 
> Die andere Bedeutung: Wann kommt der Teufel? - > "Er kommt, wenn du ihn nennst." ist fast gleich im Resultat. Nur die Herleitung ist verschieden.


 
Hutschi,  ich glaube, du hast hier auf den Punkt gebracht , was ich die ganze Zeit nicht richtig auszudrücken vermochte und irgendwie ungeordnet in meinem Kopf herumgeistern hatte. Danke! 

So kann ich dann eventuell doch auch Situationen davon ableiten? 

Nach dem Motto: wie du die Situation bezeichnest, so ist sie auch? 

"Das ist eine schreckliche Situation" 

Hier habe ich das 'wie' beim Namen genannt - schrecklich - also ist die Situation auch schrecklich. (Nach dem Muster "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt ...." Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> What is the difference in the use of "wie" in these?
> 
> "Wie man den Teufel nennt, so kommt er g'rennt"
> "Wie man den Teufel nennt, kommt er auch schon g'rennt"
> "Wie man den Teufel nennt, kommt er gleich gerennt"
> 
> I see no difference between "wie" and "wenn" here except that "wie" is non-standard.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Gaer


 

"Wie man den Teufel nennt, so kommt er g'rennt"
"g'rennt" und "gerennt" sind nicht hochdeutsch.
"Wie" ist entweder hochdeutsch im Sinne wie in "Wie heißt du?" - oder es ist analog zu "wenn". Man kann es nicht genau wissen, denn die Redewendung ist durch das "gerennt" insgesamt nicht hochdeutsch, also kann auch "wie" anders verwendet worden sein.

In der Literatur habe ich Hintergründe gesucht und schließlich gefunden. Eine der Stellen deutet darauf hin, dass "Wie" tatsächlich die hochdeutsche Bedeutung hat. 



> Doch darf man während des Jahres im Hause das Wort »Fuchs« nicht mehr aussprechen, und muß dafür »Hennabou« oder »Raudröckl« gebrauchen; *denn wie man den Fuchs nennt, kommt er gerennt.*


_[Schönwerth: Aus der Oberpfalz. Deutsche Märchen und Sagen, S. 42740_
_(vgl. Schönwerth-Sagen Bd. 1, S. 351)_

Man kann es heute nicht genau wissen, wie es gemeint ist. Am Ende ist aber der Gesamtsinn und die Anwendung der gleiche. Wann und wie der Bedeutungsübergang von "Wie" zu "Wenn" stattfand, oder ob es Parallelerscheinungen sind, weiß ich nicht.
Ohne Nachforschungen hätte ich es als "wenn" verstanden und als direkte Analogie zu "Wenn man den Teufel ruft, kommt er auch".

In 


> "Wie man den Teufel nennt, kommt er auch schon g'rennt"
> "Wie man den Teufel nennt, kommt er gleich gerennt"


wird durch "schon" und "gleich" die Nutzung in der Bedeutung als "wenn" betont und die andere stark blockiert.

veritàNONesiste schrieb:


> So kann ich dann eventuell doch auch Situationen davon ableiten? Nach dem Motto: wie du die Situation bezeichnest, so ist sie auch?
> Hier habe ich das 'wie' beim Namen genannt - schrecklich - also ist die Situation auch schrecklich. (Nach dem Muster "Wie man den Teufel beim Namen nennt ...." Oder geht das nicht?


 
Ich würde sagen, das folgt dem gleichen Muster.

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> "Wie man den Teufel nennt, so kommt er g'rennt"
> "g'rennt" und "gerennt" sind nicht hochdeutsch.


Right. This was clear from the start.


> "Wie" ist entweder hochdeutsch im Sinne wie in "Wie heißt du?" - oder es ist analog zu "wenn".


I think the meaning has to be "wenn". Context.


> Man kann es nicht genau wissen, denn die Redewendung ist durch das "gerennt" insgesamt nicht hochdeutsch, also kann auch "wie" anders verwendet worden sein.


These are both shown here—link:

Wenn man den Esel nennt, kommt er gerennt.
Wenn man den Teufel/Wolf nennt, kommt er gerennt.

The words "kommt er gerennt" is simply a set phrase in sayings of this sort, right? Because of this, I don't see how changing "wenn" to "wie" can possibly change the meaning in any way in the sentence asked about at the beginning of this thread. That's all I've said from the start.

Gaer


----------



## sokol

gaer said:


> I think the meaning has to be "wenn".


Well, I'm not sure if gaer still is curious about the answer  but here it is: yes, gaer, you were right.

"Wie man den Teufel nennt, so kommt er g'rennt" - this is not standard language as said already, it is southerners speech: nothing out of the ordinary at all in Austria (in colloquial speech or dialect), and should be considered correct in colloquial style in most of Southern Germany and Switzerland for all I know.

And the meaning is: "Sobald man den Teufel nennt, so kommt er g'rennt": "wie" is here used like "wenn" or, more precisely, "sobald". That is, in English: "as soon as you name the devil he's right there".

In Southerners speech in my opinion there is no ambiguity about this at all; meaning and speakers intention is quite clear.


----------

